# "Israeli Mossad agents posed as American spies"



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

as we know Israel is so very innocent and you wonder why Iran does not like Israel or SA.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
False Flag*

A series of CIA memos describes how Israeli Mossad agents posed as American spies to recruit members of the terrorist organization Jundallah to fight their covert war against Iran.

*By Mark Perry*

*| January 13, 2012, 3:13 PM*

Buried deep in the archives of America’s intelligence services are a series of memos, written during the last years of President George W. Bush’s administration, that describe how Israeli Mossad officers recruited operatives belonging to the terrorist group Jundallah by passing themselves off as American agents. According to two U.S. intelligence officials, the Israelis, flush with American dollars and toting U.S. passports, posed as CIA officers in recruiting Jundallah operatives — what is commonly referred to as a "false flag" operation.

The memos, as described by the sources, one of whom has read them and another who is intimately familiar with the case, investigated and debunked reports from 2007 and 2008 accusing the CIA, at the direction of the White House, of covertly supporting Jundallah — a Pakistan-based Sunni extremist organization. Jundallah, according to the U.S. government and published reports, is responsible for assassinating Iranian government officials and killing Iranian women and children. 

But while the memos show that the United States had barred even the most incidental contact with Jundallah, according to both intelligence officers, the same was not true for Israel’s Mossad. The memos also detail CIA field reports saying that Israel’s recruiting activities occurred under the nose of U.S. intelligence officers, most notably in London, the capital of one of Israel’s ostensible allies, where *Mossad officers posing as CIA operatives met with Jundallah officials. *

Snip

The report then made its way to the White House, according to the currently serving U.S. intelligence officer. The officer said that Bush "went absolutely ballistic" when briefed on its contents.

"The report sparked White House concerns that Israel’s program was putting Americans at risk," the intelligence officer told me. "There’s no question that the U.S. has cooperated with Israel in intelligence-gathering operations against the Iranians, but this was different. No matter what anyone thinks, we’re not in the business of assassinating Iranian officials or killing Iranian civilians."

https://foreignpolicy.com/2012/01/13/false-flag/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Though the United States State Department under Hillary Clinton considered designating Jundullah as a terrorist organization in 2009,[30] it wasn't until November 3, 2010, that it designated Jundallah as a Foreign Terrorist Organization, noting that Jundallah "has engaged in numerous attacks resulting in the death and maiming of scores of Iranian civilians and government officials. Jundallah uses a variety of terrorist tactics, including suicide bombings, ambushes, kidnappings and targeted assassinations."[31] Iran hailed the decision.[32]

Jundallah (Iran) - Wikipedia


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 15, 2018)

Penelope said:


> as we know Israel is so very innocent and you wonder why Iran does not like Israel or SA.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *
> ...



The Mossad and Saudi Intel were complicit in the 9/11/01 attack and provided aid and assistance to ISIS/al qaeda........congrats...perhaps you are waking up. Google "Balfour Declaration, Rothschild, WWI"


----------



## fncceo (Mar 15, 2018)

Jooos!







There to be blamed for your problems since 4000 BCE.


----------



## cnm (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't know whether they were Jews, but it certainly was Israelis who attempted to steal our passports.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

Israel is a sponsor of terrorism. Mek is behind lots of terrorism.
-----------------------------------------------------

1) According to NBC, Israel gives the M.E.K. the funding, training, and weapons to carry out the assassinations--and that would seem to constitute support for a terrorist group.

2) Leaving aside the M.E.K. involvement, there's the argument that the assassinations inherently constitute terrorism. Andrew Sullivan and Kevin Drum had previously suggested that whoever is behind the assassinations is committing terrorism, but this NBC story is the first mainstream media corroboration of the widespread suspicion that Israel is behind them.

Israel and Proxy Terrorism


----------



## Windparadox (Mar 15, 2018)

`
I personally think the jews have been tampering with US elections for decades, infinitely more than Russia.


----------



## cnm (Mar 15, 2018)

By refusing to be elected as candidates?


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > as we know Israel is so very innocent and you wonder why Iran does not like Israel or SA.
> ...



Can't say I've seen any evidence of that, Dale. Mossad are too good to get "caught out" by hapless Clinton/Obama relics.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I personally think the jews have been tampering with US elections for decades, infinitely more than Russia.



Even voting!! The dastards!!!  Oh wait; they vote DemoKKKrat.



> The Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton captured an overwhelming 70 percent of the Jewish vote in the election, according to a comprehensive exit poll published Wednesday. It was identical to the percentage of the Jewish vote won by Barack Obama four years ago.
> 
> The poll, conducted by GBA Strategies, was commissioned by J Street, a pro-Israel anti-occupation organization. The results show that the Republican candidate and president-elect Donald Trump won only 25 percent of the Jewish vote. Three percent went to Libertarian Gary Johnson and 2 percent to Green Party candidate Jill Stein.  In the last election, 30 percent of American Jews voted for the Republican candidate Mitt Romney.



Clinton won overwhelming majority of Jewish-American vote, polls say

Greg


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I personally think the jews have been tampering with US elections for decades, infinitely more than Russia.



Oh I would agree, besides their lobby AIPAC , the Israel Project (TIP) 
*TIP changes the way thousands of media reports appear every year. *



> As the way people consume news has changed, we’ve changed with it – adding platforms of our own to get people talking and take command of the conversation. It’s working. Our messages were seen more than 2 BILLION times on Facebook alone last year.
> Our Mission



Who is really brainwashing us?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



Not the Republican Jewish Coalition, which S. Adelson is head of.  Both sides have members that are very pro Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > as we know Israel is so very innocent and you wonder why Iran does not like Israel or SA.
> ...



No I'm not waking up, I am fully aware that Israel ( I suspect bibi mastermind) and SA with some help from some US Americans did 911.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Jooos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have that right, just like the OT.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Under Bush Admin.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 15, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I've read a lot about the Mossad....probably don't want them on your bad side.They are very good at what they do


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Penelope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



"Relics" means what exactly?

Greg


----------



## Taz (Mar 15, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I personally think the jews have been tampering with US elections for decades, infinitely more than Russia.


More than the NRA?


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2018)

....countries have been doing underhanded/cheating/corrupt/sneaky/etc operations for decades...this is what SPIES do !!!
...Operation Ajax --US/Brits in Mossadegh's overthrow is a prime example
...9-11--Arabs posing as pilots !!! 
..Camp Chapman attack--double agents
...Germans at the Venlo incident
..the US paying off Hezbollah/etc put Americans at risk
etc etc --there are thousands of incidents like it


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 15, 2018)

Penelope said:


> as we know Israel is so very innocent and you wonder why Iran does not like Israel or SA.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *
> ...


Operational proxies. We utilize many governments as a "work around" for US policy/law. Torture and espionage are two of those things. For example, ROK personnel are fantastic for extracting information, Egypt for detention, Kazakhs for both. We have friends in low places.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ....countries have been doing underhanded/cheating/corrupt/sneaky/etc operations for decades...this is what SPIES do !!!
> ...Operation Ajax --US/Brits in Mossadegh's overthrow is a prime example
> ...9-11--Arabs posing as pilots !!!
> ..Camp Chapman attack--double agents
> ...


Don't forget that the Mossad helped establish and train the Shah's SAVAK (Secret Police).


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....countries have been doing underhanded/cheating/corrupt/sneaky/etc operations for decades...this is what SPIES do !!!
> ...



ah yes-----the hated Savak------the organization that rendered some people so ANGRY with   THE SHAH  that they put their trust in  KHOMEINI---------how they came to regret that sentiment!!!!!!!      The Iranians really got SCREWED


----------



## cnm (Mar 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've read a lot about the Mossad....probably don't want them on your bad side.They are very good at what they do


Except when fraudulently using a cripple's name to illegally obtain passports.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've read a lot about the Mossad....probably don't want them on your bad side.They are very good at what they do
> ...



how does one "pose"  as an American spy?     I was under the impression that spies want to BLEND into the regular population.      Does an American spy act like   MAXWELL 
SMART  -----talk to his buttons and stuff like that?


----------



## cnm (Mar 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> how does one "pose" as an American spy?


No idea. Where do you get the story the passport thieves posed as American spies?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how does one "pose" as an American spy?
> ...



it's not my story


----------



## cnm (Mar 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> it's not my story


Well you introduced it, not me.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 18, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it's not my story
> ...



nope


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2018)

cnm said:


> I don't know whether they were Jews, but it certainly was Israelis who attempted to steal our passports.



It was just your hallucinations .  I told you to ease up on the acid.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 18, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Lol.  Goodbye Loon.


----------



## cnm (Mar 18, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> It was just your hallucinations . I told you to ease up on the acid.


It must be kosher acid.


----------



## cnm (Mar 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Look, right there.


irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------

